# Winter Flounder Trip 03/14



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I always encourage people to post reports - the good, the bad, and the ugly days. Today (Sunday) was an ugly day.

My original plan was to head to Hoboken NJ first to check out Sinatra Park for the Hudson River Fish-In, but a late start and deteriorating weather steered me towards Shark River Inlet. Arrived about 2:00 PM for the outgoing tide.

Carol and I fished bloodworm pieces on double hook flounder rigs with 2 ounces of lead holding bottom. It was bitter cold when we arrived, and the wind was blowing an easy 10-15 miles/hour (not the beautiful day the weatherman had predicted the night before!) We stuck it out for two hours, catching no flounder, three starfish, and a green crab. 

One of the party boats came in. Their total catch was two spiny dogs, one skate, and a blackfish. We didn't bother checking out the second boat that came in, but everybody seemed to be carrying their coolers with one hand. Everybody looked pretty beat up by the chop.

Came home with 6 of my dozen bloodworms intact. Maybe I can use them for stripers off my favorite pier in Philly (if they last the week in the refrigerator....)


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Greetings MJ,

I fished all day today (3/15) at the Manahawkin bridge on Long Beach Island. It was my first time wetting a line this year. Fished bloodworms for flatties from dead low to full high and got the skunk. Next weekend the tide will be better (ebbing all day), and I will try again, despite the slop that will be joining us all week. Boat won't be in until mid-April  
My friend and I were joined by a father and his four-year-old son. We shared the chumslick, and traded tips, beverages, and fish stories, until the kid got antsy (bored) and started messing around. He threw a lawnmower blade (or something like it) at us, then chucked my (empty) sandspike in the bushes. Dad then decided to call it a day...
It's nice to meet good people around here. So many folks are selfish, rude, and leave thier garbage behind. I'm sure we all have stories about 'these' guys. It's reassuring to meet the good kind once in a while (just be ready to duck the odd flying, rusty blade).


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake

I didn't fish the weekend but I did go to my local pier and no one was fishing but the few boats that I saw go out told me they had the same kind of day you had and with the snow coming it looks like we might have to wait a little longer before we can give a good report but like you I will do the same give a report no matter how bad it is.


----------

